# Its a plane... no a crane... my first crane.......in flight...



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

First time ........wow it just came out of no where... next time i will be more ready.. but so happy i was able to get a few shots..


----------



## Space Face (Aug 10, 2020)

It's a Heron is it not?

Good to get inflight shots tho.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> It's a Heron is it not?
> 
> Good to get inflight shots tho.


yes it is a great blue heron...lol...... oh well learning my birds


----------



## Space Face (Aug 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Heron is it not?
> ...




Every day is a school day


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


haha no matter how old you get... thanks...


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2020)

Congrats on your first GBH in flight and nice set! You been busy? Haven't seen many pics from you lately it seems. You doing ok?


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Congrats on your first GBH in flight and nice set! You been busy? Haven't seen many pics from you lately it seems. You doing ok?


thank you.. just constantly running..but always have the camera ready on my lap.. it has been florida weather here..very hot..no rain.. so always watering.. just gave the chickens and turkeys some watermelon..thanks for asking...hope all is well with you


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your first GBH in flight and nice set! You been busy? Haven't seen many pics from you lately it seems. You doing ok?
> ...



You seem alright so that's good and yeah, that heat can be a pain. Keep hydrated. Yeah, I'm good, it's drama city here but like everything else, it will pass. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 10, 2020)

Great feeling when you catch one of those unexpected shots! Congrats.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 10, 2020)

Congrats on the BIF shot!  They are so graceful in flight.  How are your pups doing with the hot weather?


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Great feeling when you catch one of those unexpected shots! Congrats.


thank you... yes it was..made my day....


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Congrats on the BIF shot!  They are so graceful in flight.  How are your pups doing with the hot weather?


they only go out 10 min at a time.. what bothers me is the horses in this heat.. we have fans on them but they are old so i know it is harder on them .. this has been a very hot dry summer upstate ny.. we never run the air conditioner for this long.. but it is on for past two months... thanks for asking.hope all is well with you


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


 yes i know. i have 3 sisters that live in florida.. and even they are complaining about the heat.. and then of course the virus.. stay safe Kirk.. and thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the BIF shot!  They are so graceful in flight.  How are your pups doing with the hot weather?
> ...



Just wondering if you have misters along with those fans, they can help a great deal.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > CherylL said:
> ...


what is this Kirk?


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 11, 2020)

It's a misting system that runs off of an outdoor faucet. A lot of people and businesses use them in Austin, Tx. to help reduce the effects of the heat and humidity, they work great and they aren't expensive. You can get a good one in the neighborhood of $50. Amazon has a lot of them to choose from.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> It's a misting system that runs off of an outdoor faucet. A lot of people and businesses use them in Austin, Tx. to help reduce the effects of the heat and humidity, they work great and they aren't expensive. You can get a good one in the neighborhood of $50. Amazon has a lot of them to choose from.


wow thats pretty cool... thanks very much for tip


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 11, 2020)

Before using such a thing for horses I would ask your vet if it's ok for them just to be safe but I'm pretty sure it would be ok. Just remember, it's most effective coupled with the use of fans.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Aug 16, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> First time ........wow it just came out of no where... next time i will be more ready.. but so happy i was able to get a few shots..View attachment 195732 View attachment 195734 View attachment 195735



That ain't beginners luck; those are great images---keep on shootin'!


----------



## JamesX (Aug 19, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> First time ........wow it just came out of no where... next time i will be more ready.. but so happy i was able to get a few shots..



Very nice. Pity the background is so random, otherwise you could Photoshop that bird to be anywhere. Great shot, anyway.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2020)

JamesX said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > First time ........wow it just came out of no where... next time i will be more ready.. but so happy i was able to get a few shots..
> ...


I thought the same thing...thank you


----------

